# Ack! i've got mold!



## flymadness (Apr 26, 2006)

hey, i got a big problem! my buds have been drying out for about a week and a half now, i forgot to check them for the past 2 days, and when i checked them today there was mold on them! help! is there anything i can do to save them or am i screwed? thanks a lot guys!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

flymadness said:
			
		

> hey, i got a big problem! my buds have been drying out for about a week and a half now, i forgot to check them for the past 2 days, and when i checked them today there was mold on them! help! is there anything i can do to save them or am i screwed? thanks a lot guys!


*Whats up flymadness. Sorry to say this but your screwed. You can make hash out of it if you want. *


----------



## flymadness (Apr 27, 2006)

damn, i figured that. oh well at least its not too much lost. how would i go about making hash from it? its probably somewhere on this site but do you have a link? or any pointers? thanks


----------

